

Using a Framework vs. Developing from scratch - shobhitic
http://www.pilanites.com/?p=46

======
bceagle
I think it would be difficult to avoid using any framework and build
everything yourself, but I guess the question is more on what the balance
should be. I have found that when starting out a project where you don't have
any existing code, you typically need to rely a lot more on existing
frameworks. Over time, however, you realize which parts of your application
are commoditized vs your core area of focus. You still may use external
frameworks for your core stuff, but I have often found myself rewriting and
replacing framework-based components as you need more optimization and
customization.

